# cpt for hip surgery?? please?



## BFAITHFUL (Jul 10, 2011)

Our doc wants to bill 27006 & 27062 for the following but I'm not sure?  I'm thinking just CPT 27062?


DX:  Posttraumatic trochanteric bursitis of left hip and posttraumatic piriformis tendonitis of the left hip.



Procedure:  Open bursectomy of the left hip, debridement of greater trochanter and debridement of the piriformis tendon.



An incision was centered over the greater trochanter and extended proximally and distally the length of approx 7-8 cm.  The incision was undermined circumferentially and the fascial plane was identified.  Bovie electrocautery was used to incise through the fascia of the vas lateralis and the bursa.  There was noted to be marked thickened bursal tissue overlying the insertion of the gluteus medius and vas lateralis.  The tendons themselves were noted be markedly thin and these were debrided as was the extensive bursal tissue that was found surrounding this area.  The greater trochanter itswelf was noted to have some spurring.  After a full thickness elevation of the musculature over the greater trochanteric region was performed, the greater trochanter was debrided with the oscillating foot rasp down to a smooth edge.  This was copiously irrigated and suctioned dry.  The incision was extended proximally and the tip of the greater trochanter was identified.  There was noted to be a significant amount of thickened gelatinous tissue, which was debrided.  The piriformis tendon was noted to have some attenuation; however, this could be clearly palpated and for the most part was noted to be intact.  The surrounding soft tissue was carefully debrided maintaining the attachment to the piriformis to the greater trochanter.  The hip was internally and externally rotated to assess that all the bursal tisse was removed.  At this point, the vas laterallis and gluteus medius tendons were reapproximated to themselves.  


 Thank you!


----------



## becka95 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have checked edits and the 2 codes do not edits out. In addition, they are 2 separate distinct procedures.


----------

